# Fabric Conditioner yes/no or alternatives



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

For a long time we have used Comfort in the washing machine (other makes are available ).
Couple of days ago someone told me they had started to use a few drops of essential oils.........smells nice and better for the environment.
I am about to try it.
Anyone have any thoughts based on experience.


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2021)

Only for certain things, never if any Lycra.
That’s what makes the machine slimy


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2021)

I hate fabric softner. I don't like the smell. It's quite a cloying smell. I never use Anything. Dry outside and if needed, throw stuff in the tumble dryer for 10 mins just to soften them. 

Essential oil is very concentrated. You could end up damaging clothes by staining them depending on how you use the oil.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Apr 2021)

"unstoppables" the blue one, with bedding and towels only, makes them smell lovely.


----------



## Randomnerd (6 Apr 2021)

Just more shite going into the drain, ultimately. Knock it on the head. Phthalates and other chemicals in this guff are linked to asthma, cancer and infertility. Glutaral kills marine life. Quaternary ammonium compounds trigger allergies, asthma and the like. 
why anyone wants to smell like a meadow is beyond my ken


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2021)

I use a small amount of some kind of detergent powder and nothing else. Due to balance problems I don't hang anything out on a line any more either. I have a pulley in the kitchen and a tumble drier and for one person it seems to work.
Don't like the smell of fabric conditioner.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (6 Apr 2021)

We were given a load of hand-me-down clothes for the boy, and the fab con smell was headache inducing. I can't understand why anyone would want their clothes to smell so awful and artificial.

We use Bio-D for all our soaps and liquids and the scented versions are pleasant without being overpowering.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2021)

Never use it.


----------



## alicat (6 Apr 2021)

Never bother with fabric softener. Only been running the experiment for 42 years so too early to tell if it's been a mistake.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> For a long time we have used Comfort in the washing machine (other makes are available ).
> Couple of days ago someone told me they had started to use a few drops of essential oils.........smells nice and better for the environment.
> I am about to try it.
> Anyone have any thoughts based on experience.


Conditioner is the work of the devil and to be avoided at all costs.
It's just another pollutant, another plastic bottle/carton.
As @vickster says it makes machines go slimy and mouldy inside (and some are near impossible to fully clean out) and it renders towels mostly useless.
The Essential oils work OK, I use them. And in glass bottles - but even then... they're not really needed.


Other than that...I'm undecided....


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2021)

I use Bold


----------



## HMS_Dave (6 Apr 2021)

It's all marketing. Plus back when we used to use it the slimy cack that gets into the pump is disgusting... Since we stopped using it, touch wood ive never had to replace a pump...


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Apr 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Conditioner is the work of the devil and to be avoided at all costs.
> It's just another pollutant, another plastic bottle/carton.
> it renders towels mostly useless.


It ruins the wicking on sports and outdoor clothing.


----------



## winjim (6 Apr 2021)

Nope.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I use Bold


That explains a lot 
To be fair, I didn't think you wore clothes that often....


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Apr 2021)

I've used patchouli oil for years and its worked well. Keeping in with the stereotype too!😁 I do love the smell though. There are loads of oils to choose.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2021)

A couple of drops of Bisley gun oil for me.


----------



## Ridgeway (6 Apr 2021)

Stick them on the line outside, they'll soon smell nice and as a bonus they'll be dry


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Apr 2021)

Personally anything leaving a long lasting smell on stuff means I reckon it just puts a loads of chemicals on it -
and probably not natural ones either!

As I had problems with rashes many years ago I try to avoid unnecessary stuff like that so I avoid conditioner

Unfortunately my wife likes them and always wants it used

so some of our washing uses it - and some doesn't - personally I can;t see the difference when I get a shirt out of the wardrobe - which makes it sound like pure marketing to me!


----------



## Randomnerd (6 Apr 2021)

Well, OP, for once the CC massive chimes with one voice.
What will you do with the dosh you save?


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2021)

A quick blast of GT-85 will leave your clothes smelling nice and fresh


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I've used patchouli oil for years and its worked well. Keeping in with the stereotype too!😁 I do love the smell though. There are loads of oils to choose.


My daughter ( 40 years old) popped around to visit a few weeks back. I caught a whiff of Patchouli oil and was transported back to the 70’s 
Never use fabric conditioner but I bought some wonderful smelling solid soap from Lush a while back, I put it in my socks/ pants drawer still in the wrapping paper and it lends a very subtle aroma.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2021)

Chuck a few cc's of Brut33 in the powder tray, or Old Spice if youre wearing any of it to a job interview.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Chuck a few cc's of Brut33 in the powder tray, or Old Spice if youre wearing any of it to a job interview.


I thought you were supposed to 'splash it on all over' - or something like that


In my case - then spend a week or two getting rid of the rash!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2021)

I like the Halo Sports Wash. Removes any lingering whiffs and makes your stuff smell nice.


----------

